# Gemma Atkinson 2008 calendar!!!1111111!!!!



## episteme

We have a box of her 'pre-release' 2008 calendar upstairs in Marketing. Hurrah. Who the fuck is she?

You know, the model!! Blank look. The actress!!! Blank look. Got-fucked-by-Christiano-Ronaldo. OH HER.

Wait, if you had said she was the filthy, chunky, completely ordinary looking northern slut with a bloke's voice who used to be in Hollyoaks, I would have been with you.

Don't get me wrong here, Hollyoaks is a quite brilliant series. This statement assumes you know where your mute button is, of course and that you remember never to watch the omnibus edition on Sunday morning, as your aesthetic enjoyment is partially ruined by some moron doing sign language in the bottom half of your screen. This regularly blockes out stupidly short skirts from view. Hollyoaks is your brain's equivalent of 'standby'. Hollyoaks is unashamed exploitation. Hollyoaks is awesome.

Anyway, I digress. Hollyoaks has produced some marvelous moments including, but not limited to, Jodie Albert appearing in a variety of slutty outfits and sexually compromising situations. Miss Albert in fact went on to have a series of calendars herself where she appeared in a variety of slutty outfits (but sadly no sexually compromising situations). This I triumph and meet with rapturous applause. But Atkinson? Leave it out. Let's remind ourselves of what she looked like in Hollyoaks:










On realising that her acting career post Hollyoaks = FAIL, she decided to enter a fitness regime and revisit her modelling career. Or to put it another way, she shoved two bags in her chest and took her clothes off. The best part of all this is that apparently, the correlation between her modelling career being 'revisited' and her tits ballooning was zero. Yep, apparently '_she lost weight due to a fitness regime but her bust slowly declined. The surgery then gave them the original shape they once were.' _

So hang on Gemma, let's get this straight. You had your tits made bigger NOT because you had failed at life, couldn't get any acting work and wanted to resort to modelling for such fabulous publications as "Nuts" but because you wanted your tits back to the original shape they were when you were fat. WHAT? GO GO GADGET JUXTAPOSITION:










Um, call me cynical but I think claiming you have restored your tits only to their original glory is a little far fetched. Or to put it another way, what a load of bullshit.

So, the fabulous message here to all teenage girls who are utterly ordinary and possess no discernible talent is to a) lose weight, b) get a monumental boob job c) date someone famous. You too can then appear in Nuts' "BIG BOOB SPECIAL' and waste 98 seconds of my day looking at your calendar trying to find a nip slip.

Die please.


----------



## jbell

I would and twice on a Sunday :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## markTT225

I've always thought she looked far better before the two lumps of plastic were stuck to her front :? . Still, she probably looks good to the max-power/ nutts brigade :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess

Can you send me a copy to see if it is as bad as you say?!?!? :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225

Wouldnt kick her out of bed for farting.

I think there is something about her, and not its not her boob job, she is sexy in her own kind of way.

I will have a calendar too please


----------



## episteme

Multiprocess said:


> Can you send me a copy to see if it is as bad as you say?!?!? :wink:


To be honest, it wasn't really a critique of her calendar, more a critique of how the hell she got to the position of making one in the first place. And I will surely send you a calendar once the complete versions are received. These are not exactly finished and for some reason are missing a number of months.

She's still a dirty slut :|


----------



## Multiprocess

Cool, i'll PM my address, she is one hot girl!!


----------



## Leg

8 Pints of Stella


----------



## thebears

put me down for one as well, you lot will have to have her after me though :lol:


----------



## episteme

Leg said:


> 8 Pints of Stella


I bet she can put away more than you.


----------



## episteme

thebears said:


> put me down for one as well, you lot will have to have her after me though :lol:


How has this turned into a gang bang??


----------



## thebears

episteme said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me down for one as well, you lot will have to have her after me though :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> How has this turned into a gang bang??
Click to expand...

Im not having seconds!


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Who cares about her career? She looks 'alright' to me.  :wink:

If you need to get shot of those calendars , I'd be happy to take one of them off your hands. :wink:

Btw, it looks like she got the boob job to straighten them up as it appears her left boob is lower than her right. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

Leg said:


> 8 Pints of Stella


Fuck that. I'd have her after a glass of water mate!! 

Is it me or is her left tit bigger than her right tit?

P.S. 2 Calendars for me please. One for the wall and one for my lap!! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

The Silver Surfer said:


> Btw, it looks like she got the boob job to straighten them up as it appears her left boob is lower than her right. :lol:


 :lol:

Not that we were paying much attention of course!! :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac

P.S. Whilst we're on a roll, and this Forum couldn't go any more Max Power or further downhill, here's some 'nicer' shots:


----------



## Dotti

TT2BMW said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Pints of Stella
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. I'd have her after a glass of water mate!!
> 
> Is it me or is her left tit bigger than her right tit?
> 
> P.S. 2 Calendars for me please. One for the wall and one for my lap!! :wink:
Click to expand...

Try aiming at the one on the wall! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

The way I'm feeling at the moment babe ......I'd probably hit the one on next doors wall!!! :lol:


----------



## Leg

TT2BMW said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Pints of Stella
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. I'd have her after a glass of water mate!!
Click to expand...

If Photoshop worked in real life maybe.


----------



## scott-tt225

put me down for one as well, you lot will have to have her after me though

You can shag her, then I will break her in!


----------



## jbell

TT2BMW said:


>


There is nothing wrong with that (bit of airbrushing maybe).

Calender for me as well  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## episteme

You all evidently need to be introduced to the wonderful world of Hayden Panetierre:










As a side point: What the fuck is that guy doing? If I was in his position, that wouldn't be the aperture of choice to place my finger. Twat.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

episteme said:


> You all evidently need to be introduced to the wonderful world of Hayden Panetierre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side point: What the fuck is that guy doing? If I was in his position, that wouldn't be the aperture of choice to place my finger. Twat.


There is a slight problem though. She doesn't seem to have any boobs! :wink:


----------



## episteme

The Silver Surfer said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all evidently need to be introduced to the wonderful world of Hayden Panetierre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side point: What the fuck is that guy doing? If I was in his position, that wouldn't be the aperture of choice to place my finger. Twat.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a slight problem though. She doesn't seem to have any boobs! :wink:
Click to expand...

That's fine with me, I prefer the more 'boyish' figure myself.

I'll await the avalanche of abuse following that comment. Standing by.


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that (bit of airbrushing maybe).
> 
> Calender for me as well  :twisted:  :twisted:
Click to expand...

a *BIT * Jon? Ive seen less photoshopping on a mk2 RS TT picture.


----------



## mrs coope

TT2BMW said:


> The way I'm feeling at the moment babe ......I'd probably hit the one on next doors wall!!! :lol:


.....take it you're rather partial to blondes then........?


----------



## DeanTT

Some bloody gayer! said:


> That's fine with me, I prefer the more 'boyish' figure myself.


I can't believe nobody has said anything about this yet.

I'll start..

http://bto.dark-circuit.com/****.jpg

I don't think she looks boyish at all, just because she has 'lesser' boobs! Unless of course your talking about the guy poking the belly button, in which case that is very boyish!


----------



## Private Prozac

mrs coope said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I'm feeling at the moment babe ......I'd probably hit the one on next doors wall!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .....take it you're rather partial to blondes then........?
Click to expand...

Partial to anything with 2 holes at the moment dearest, (and I don't mind which one I find first!! :? ).


----------



## John C

episteme said:


>


Finger in the ****?


----------



## JAAYDE

DeanTT said:


> Some bloody gayer! said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine with me, I prefer the more 'boyish' figure myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe nobody has said anything about this yet.
> 
> I'll start..
> 
> http://bto.dark-circuit.com/****.jpg
> 
> I don't think she looks boyish at all, just because she has 'lesser' boobs! Unless of course your talking about the guy poking the belly button, in which case that is very boyish!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

episteme said:


>


"When I go inside you it'll reach up to here". :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Several 'coffee-spluttering' moments in this thread - thanks guys 'n' gals 

BTW - do you think if he takes his finger out she'll fly all around like a deflating balloon? :lol:










P.S. Calendar for me too please


----------



## saint

Someone would prolly say he's sticking it in the wrong place  but not me....am not that rude a person.


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that (bit of airbrushing maybe).
> 
> Calender for me as well  :twisted:  :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a *BIT * Jon? Ive seen less photoshopping on a mk2 RS TT picture.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would be more than happy to inspect closer up.

Friend of mine publishes the Daily Star's calender and they are VERY heavily airbrushed


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Any Calendar left I will have one if there are


----------



## episteme

Jesus, at this rate I should change the subject to Gemma Atkinson Calendar 2008!!! Group Buy (well ponce). This has had completely the adverse effect my rant intended. Oh well!

As soon as we get them in you shall be the first to know...


----------



## episteme

DeanTT said:


> Some bloody gayer! said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine with me, I prefer the more 'boyish' figure myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe nobody has said anything about this yet.
> 
> I don't think she looks boyish at all, just because she has 'lesser' boobs! Unless of course your talking about the guy poking the belly button, in which case that is very boyish!
Click to expand...

Are you telling me that, should Miss Pantierre be sprawled on her front under 'mood lighting', you could immediately tell the difference between her and a young swedish boy with equally flowing locks? Hmm...maybe this is where I have romantically failed with such lines as "I'm going to turn you over and use you like a boy" 

(as an aside, I'm reliably informed by the girl that 'mood lighting' isn't the glow from the telly with all the lights off - stupid girly-girl rubbish, what does she know)


----------



## thebears

episteme said:


> You all evidently need to be introduced to the wonderful world of Hayden Panetierre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side point: What the fuck is that guy doing? If I was in his position, that wouldn't be the aperture of choice to place my finger. Twat.


I'd have a go!


----------



## mattyR

Calender for me too please!!

As for the other picture its obvious... he's checking for belly button fluff!! You know the stuff..its always a grey-bluey colour even though you've worn a red t-shirt for two days!!


----------



## Neil

"Save the cheerleader, save the world!" 

She plays a 15-yr old schoolgirl though :roll:


----------



## conlechi

Go on then,
ill take one off you too :roll: will brighten up the office


----------



## episteme

neil1003 said:


> "Save the cheerleader, save the world!"
> 
> She plays a 15-yr old schoolgirl though :roll:


Precisely! I mean uh... does she?


----------



## digimeisTTer

Err, who is she anyway :?


----------



## Godders486

Too late for a copy? If there's some left I'll gladly take one off your hands! Let me know and I'll PM the address :roll:


----------



## episteme

digimeisTTer said:


> Err, who is she anyway :?


I think that was the point dear.


----------



## paulie1

Did anyone see her on Soccer AM a few months back,'yea er im shagging Ronaldo and,er,i've got a new calender coming out'.
And that was it!
Brains of fucking Britain :lol: .


----------



## Private Prozac

Does it matter if she's intelligent when you're slamming the ham in?


----------



## jbell

TT2BMW said:


> Does it matter if she's intelligent when you're slamming the ham in?


It's good to see Romance isn't dead :wink: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

'Romance'?

I'd wine, dine and 69 her mate!! :wink:


----------



## garyc

episteme said:


> We have a box of her 'pre-release' 2008 calendar upstairs in Marketing. Hurrah. Who the fuck is she?
> 
> You know, the model!! Blank look. The actress!!! Blank look. Got-fucked-by-Christiano-Ronaldo. OH HER.
> 
> Wait, if you had said she was the filthy, chunky, completely ordinary looking northern slut with a bloke's voice who used to be in Hollyoaks, I would have been with you.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, Hollyoaks is a quite brilliant series. This statement assumes you know where your mute button is, of course and that you remember never to watch the omnibus edition on Sunday morning, as your aesthetic enjoyment is partially ruined by some moron doing sign language in the bottom half of your screen. This regularly blockes out stupidly short skirts from view. Hollyoaks is your brain's equivalent of 'standby'. Hollyoaks is unashamed exploitation. Hollyoaks is awesome.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. Hollyoaks has produced some marvelous moments including, but not limited to, Jodie Albert appearing in a variety of slutty outfits and sexually compromising situations. Miss Albert in fact went on to have a series of calendars herself where she appeared in a variety of slutty outfits (but sadly no sexually compromising situations). This I triumph and meet with rapturous applause. But Atkinson? Leave it out. Let's remind ourselves of what she looked like in Hollyoaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On realising that her acting career post Hollyoaks = FAIL, she decided to enter a fitness regime and revisit her modelling career. Or to put it another way, she shoved two bags in her chest and took her clothes off. The best part of all this is that apparently, the correlation between her modelling career being 'revisited' and her tits ballooning was zero. Yep, apparently '_she lost weight due to a fitness regime but her bust slowly declined. The surgery then gave them the original shape they once were.' _
> 
> So hang on Gemma, let's get this straight. You had your tits made bigger NOT because you had failed at life, couldn't get any acting work and wanted to resort to modelling for such fabulous publications as "Nuts" but because you wanted your tits back to the original shape they were when you were fat. WHAT? GO GO GADGET JUXTAPOSITION:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, call me cynical but I think claiming you have restored your tits only to their original glory is a little far fetched. Or to put it another way, what a load of bullshit.
> 
> So, the fabulous message here to all teenage girls who are utterly ordinary and possess no discernible talent is to a) lose weight, b) get a monumental boob job c) date someone famous. You too can then appear in Nuts' "BIG BOOB SPECIAL' and waste 98 seconds of my day looking at your calendar trying to find a nip slip.
> 
> Die please.


A fine rant indeed. 

I'd wait until she ends up at Spearmint Bar and Grill. They all do. Then her sort can be enjoyed on expenses.


----------



## episteme

garyc said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a box of her 'pre-release' 2008 calendar upstairs in Marketing. Hurrah. Who the fuck is she?
> 
> You know, the model!! Blank look. The actress!!! Blank look. Got-fucked-by-Christiano-Ronaldo. OH HER.
> 
> Wait, if you had said she was the filthy, chunky, completely ordinary looking northern slut with a bloke's voice who used to be in Hollyoaks, I would have been with you.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, Hollyoaks is a quite brilliant series. This statement assumes you know where your mute button is, of course and that you remember never to watch the omnibus edition on Sunday morning, as your aesthetic enjoyment is partially ruined by some moron doing sign language in the bottom half of your screen. This regularly blockes out stupidly short skirts from view. Hollyoaks is your brain's equivalent of 'standby'. Hollyoaks is unashamed exploitation. Hollyoaks is awesome.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. Hollyoaks has produced some marvelous moments including, but not limited to, Jodie Albert appearing in a variety of slutty outfits and sexually compromising situations. Miss Albert in fact went on to have a series of calendars herself where she appeared in a variety of slutty outfits (but sadly no sexually compromising situations). This I triumph and meet with rapturous applause. But Atkinson? Leave it out. Let's remind ourselves of what she looked like in Hollyoaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On realising that her acting career post Hollyoaks = FAIL, she decided to enter a fitness regime and revisit her modelling career. Or to put it another way, she shoved two bags in her chest and took her clothes off. The best part of all this is that apparently, the correlation between her modelling career being 'revisited' and her tits ballooning was zero. Yep, apparently '_she lost weight due to a fitness regime but her bust slowly declined. The surgery then gave them the original shape they once were.' _
> 
> So hang on Gemma, let's get this straight. You had your tits made bigger NOT because you had failed at life, couldn't get any acting work and wanted to resort to modelling for such fabulous publications as "Nuts" but because you wanted your tits back to the original shape they were when you were fat. WHAT? GO GO GADGET JUXTAPOSITION:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, call me cynical but I think claiming you have restored your tits only to their original glory is a little far fetched. Or to put it another way, what a load of bullshit.
> 
> So, the fabulous message here to all teenage girls who are utterly ordinary and possess no discernible talent is to a) lose weight, b) get a monumental boob job c) date someone famous. You too can then appear in Nuts' "BIG BOOB SPECIAL' and waste 98 seconds of my day looking at your calendar trying to find a nip slip.
> 
> Die please.
> 
> 
> 
> A fine rant indeed.
> 
> I'd wait until she ends up at Spearmint Bar and Grill. They all do. Then her sort can be enjoyed on expenses.
Click to expand...

Jesus, Spearmint's would be something of a busman's holiday for me, the last place to go on account!


----------



## WozzaTT

The bint in question is on Channel 4 at 10.30 tonight - Comedy Showcase.

Brief glimpse of trailer confirms she unsurprisingly has both her tits and arse hanging out.

You'd have to, to be fair.


----------



## Private Prozac

Bloody hell, I do hope these get released in the jungle!! 


























Humner, humner, humner.


----------



## Duncdude

Humner, Humner indeedy,

But lets not forget that there's an awful lot of photoshopping goes on in those 'classy' model shoots.
No way will she look as good in the flesh.. I mean look at that American supermodel Janice whatserface on "I'm a celebrity" :?


----------



## robokn

But still what a pair even if they are surgically done :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## towsertim

robokn said:


> But still what a pair even if they are surgically done :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are you talking about your avatar?


----------



## Roadhog

Bloody Perverts......................................


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roadhog said:


> Bloody Perverts......................................


You called  [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

[/quote]You called  [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:[/quote] Yellow-TT

Called yesterday-you were out- :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You called  [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:[/quote] Yellow-TT

Called yesterday-you were out- :roll:[/quote]Shame you missed a swinging time :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadhog

quote] Yellow-TT
Shame you missed a swinging time :lol: :lol

OH Dear,maybe next week then.


----------



## ChadW

TT2BMW said:


> Bloody hell, I do hope these get released in the jungle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humner, humner, humner.


Indeed the latest issue of Maxim will be around my house a bit longer than usual. 8) :lol:


----------



## sarahTT

she is one very naturally pretty lady, wich is nice to see as some these days trowel the make up on with a cement mixer.

i would


----------



## jedi_quaTTro

What a job those red ribbons perform !



TT2BMW said:


>


----------



## sarahTT

i like that bra lol.


----------



## NaughTTy

sarahTT said:


> she is one very naturally pretty lady, wich is nice to see as some these days trowel the make up on with a cement mixer.
> 
> i would


Not _all _natural though :wink:

....but can we watch anyway? :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac

sarahTT said:


> i would


Ding-Dong!

I think I've just had an accident!!


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a box of her 'pre-release' 2008 calendar upstairs in Marketing. Hurrah. Who the fuck is she?
> 
> You know, the model!! Blank look. The actress!!! Blank look. Got-fucked-by-Christiano-Ronaldo. OH HER.
> 
> Wait, if you had said she was the filthy, chunky, completely ordinary looking northern slut with a bloke's voice who used to be in Hollyoaks, I would have been with you.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, Hollyoaks is a quite brilliant series. This statement assumes you know where your mute button is, of course and that you remember never to watch the omnibus edition on Sunday morning, as your aesthetic enjoyment is partially ruined by some moron doing sign language in the bottom half of your screen. This regularly blockes out stupidly short skirts from view. Hollyoaks is your brain's equivalent of 'standby'. Hollyoaks is unashamed exploitation. Hollyoaks is awesome.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. Hollyoaks has produced some marvelous moments including, but not limited to, Jodie Albert appearing in a variety of slutty outfits and sexually compromising situations. Miss Albert in fact went on to have a series of calendars herself where she appeared in a variety of slutty outfits (but sadly no sexually compromising situations). This I triumph and meet with rapturous applause. But Atkinson? Leave it out. Let's remind ourselves of what she looked like in Hollyoaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On realising that her acting career post Hollyoaks = FAIL, she decided to enter a fitness regime and revisit her modelling career. Or to put it another way, she shoved two bags in her chest and took her clothes off. The best part of all this is that apparently, the correlation between her modelling career being 'revisited' and her tits ballooning was zero. Yep, apparently '_she lost weight due to a fitness regime but her bust slowly declined. The surgery then gave them the original shape they once were.' _
> 
> So hang on Gemma, let's get this straight. You had your tits made bigger NOT because you had failed at life, couldn't get any acting work and wanted to resort to modelling for such fabulous publications as "Nuts" but because you wanted your tits back to the original shape they were when you were fat. WHAT? GO GO GADGET JUXTAPOSITION:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, call me cynical but I think claiming you have restored your tits only to their original glory is a little far fetched. Or to put it another way, what a load of bullshit.
> 
> So, the fabulous message here to all teenage girls who are utterly ordinary and possess no discernible talent is to a) lose weight, b) get a monumental boob job c) date someone famous. You too can then appear in Nuts' "BIG BOOB SPECIAL' and waste 98 seconds of my day looking at your calendar trying to find a nip slip.
> 
> Die please.
> 
> 
> 
> A fine rant indeed.
> 
> I'd wait until she ends up at Spearmint Bar and Grill. They all do. Then her sort can be enjoyed on expenses.
Click to expand...

Tut Tut 8)


----------



## sarahTT

TT2BMW said:


> sarahTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would
> 
> 
> 
> Ding-Dong!
> 
> I think I've just had an accident!!
Click to expand...

ooops :roll:

i was just being honest


----------



## Private Prozac

So was I!


----------



## Dotti

Amazing what airbrushes can do :wink:


----------



## Dotti

sarahTT said:


> she is one very naturally pretty lady, wich is nice to see as some these days trowel the make up on with a cement mixer.
> 
> i would


Would you let YesTT watch also?  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Blimey. Took you longer to appear in this thread than I thought. Bit of ***** action and all that Dotti!! :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy

This type of les-bean?





You need to watch for about one minute!


----------



## sarahTT

Dotti said:


> sarahTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is one very naturally pretty lady, wich is nice to see as some these days trowel the make up on with a cement mixer.
> 
> i would
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let YesTT watch also?  :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

of course, it wouldnt be the first time  :lol:


----------



## Duncdude

> Dotti wrote:
> sarahTT wrote:
> she is one very naturally pretty lady, wich is nice to see as some these days trowel the make up on with a cement mixer.
> 
> i would
> 
> Would you let YesTT watch also?
> 
> of course, it wouldnt be the first time


Can we really allow this kind of dialogue on this forum??

scratch that!


----------



## JAAYDE

cuTTsy said:


> This type of les-bean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch for about one minute!


PMSL :lol:


----------

